# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Регистрация в БК «Леон» — залог удачных и безопасных ставок на спорт

## rurrollbay

Ставки на спорт один из наиболее древнейших типов отдыха. Букмекеров запрещали, закрывали, сажали в тюрьмы. Однако, они все равно работали. В эпоху интернета с законностью особых проблем не возникает — сервер и фирма может зарегистрироваться где-нибудь в Лас-Вегасе, Монте-Карло или любом месте, где позволены азартные игры. А игрок заходит по сети из любого места в мире и играет.  
Эта анонимность оберегает от проблем с законом букмекеров, но о пользователях ,в основном, немного кто думает. Вот и размножаются разнообразные обманщики и жулики. Их нелегко вычислить в начале, пользователь выясняет, что его облапошили лишь после того, как площадка категорически откажется оплатить заработанные средства.  
И, как в поговорке: «Спасение утопающих, дело рук самих утопающих». А значит, игрокам стоит разумно и с холодной головой выбирать букмекера.  
Первое, на что стоит обратить внимание, ищя контору для ставок на спорт — законность. Это необходимо узнать в первую очередь, так как даже под популярным названием , возможно, скрывается мошенник. Крупные букмекеры фишку уже «просекли» и предостерегают игроков. Вот почему, регистрация в Леоне [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] сопровождается предостережением, что это законный букмекер, а не его липовая копия «Леонбетс». 
Что еще должно заставить задуматься — легкая регистрация. Разумеется, ни один сайт обязан не спрашивать много личных данных, однако, все же одним вводом емейла и пароля дело не может обойтись. Это ж все-таки не сайт беременных. Тот же «Леон» запрашивает полную регистрацию с размещением подробных сведений для идентификации личности.  Это немного трудно и может быть страшно для конспирологов, однако, в целом ничего удивительного — ведь разговор идет о деньгах, вполне вероятно, что о немаленьких деньгах. Зато подобные трудности спасают в будущем, когда начнутся ставки и выигрыши. Как пройти регистрацию в БК Леон подробно расписано на сайте.

----------

